# Preparation Pays Off BIG Time



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sill able to get out, just not as much as I use to. It all just part of life.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Great story and bird Jason! congrats


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

SPITFIRE said:


> Great story and bird Jason! congrats


Jason???  Thanks Vic!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicely done ACK!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice job buddy! Way to get it done! Great bird!!!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Ack said:


> Jason???  Thanks Vic!


So sorry Brian, I didn't have my coffee yet =)


----------

